# closed cell spray foam for waterproofing?



## dad's fixit (Jan 16, 2013)

One of my kids has a rowhouse in Baltimore built around the time of the Civil war. The walls are two layers of brick separated by an air space with a perpendicular coarse about every 6 coarse to tie the long ways laid brick together. Some sections of the wall leak after a rain. We are working on regrading to divert the water away from the wall but, I don't think that regrading will be enough to stop the water. There is really not enough room to excavate next to the wall for exterior foundation sealing or a perimeter drain. I am wondering if injecting closed cell insulation into the space between the two rows of brick would effectively seal out the water. Does anyone have any thoughts or experience? Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got some pictures?
Foam is going to do nothing to seal it.
Sure those are not weep holes that need to be there to dry out behind the wall your thinking of filling?
Missing morter needs to be ground out and refilled with new morter.


----------



## dad's fixit (Jan 16, 2013)

There are no weep holes in the wall presently. As far as the mortar joints go I can't see them to evaluate their condition. I was thinking that since foam does not absorb water that it may effectively reduce or stop the water penetration into the basement. Of course the added insulation value would be a plus too. Why is closed cell insulation not a good water sealer?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...ulation-masonry-walls-final-measure-guideline

Gary


----------



## dad's fixit (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you. That is great information.


----------

